# Craigslist roofing ad



## newbuilder (Oct 9, 2009)

How many of you roofers would reply to this? I found it on craigslist. What a joke....:furious::furious::furious::furious:




My company built a Shed for a Client but the crew on the job cut the shingles along the edges to short so rain is getting in along the edges. 
So the roof is already on the Shed it just needs to be finished correctly. 
The job date is this Thursday (Nov 5,2009) at 9:00am and you will need to work independently. 
You must have a truck 
Ladder 
All tools and materials needed to complete the job. 
The new shingles will be on site. 
You must have at least 3 years roofing experience and references. 
You must look clean cut and know how to speak with this client. 
The repair should take no more than 2 hours but I will pay for 4 hours to get it done right. 
$60.00 Cash for the job 
4 Hour Job


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

$60.00 Cash for the job 
4 Hour Job 

Umm.. lemme see... *$60/4hr = $15/hr = $7-8* cash per hour after you paid/reported tax to IRS (legally)...=>> so I can buy 4 to 5 Mac Burgers w/ small fires = enough to feed my hungry stomach (leggaly) all day long till the night... or at least till next morning waiting line outside Home Depot parking lot again (illegally) for next day.. Rinse & Repeat!... No, that's not bad at al 4 living illegaly in USA l!!... :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

SelfContract said:


> $60.00 Cash for the job
> 4 Hour Job
> 
> Umm.. lemme see... *$60/4hr = $15/hr = $7-8* cash per hour after you paid/reported tax to IRS (legally)...=>> so I can buy 4 to 5 Mac Burgers w/ small fires = enough to feed my hungry stomach (leggaly) all day long till the night... or at least till next morning waiting line outside Home Depot parking lot again (illegally) for next day.. Rinse & Repeat!... No, that's not bad at al 4 living illegaly in USA l!!... :laughing::thumbup:


Don't forget gas for you to get to work, a fresh haircut, plus travel time to and from the jobsite (depending on where you are, another hour, so that's $60. divided by 5 hours). 

Oh yeah! And don't forget, you have to bring your own NAILS too! 

What a frickin' dillweed! 

He's the kind of guy that get's flamed on Craigslist!

Hey! Mr. "my company" man...for $60. you can get this!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would reply to tell him that hes got it all wrong. That its 75 an hour per man plus materials. Then I would report him to flakygeneralcontractors.com

In all honesty, I see these all the time on craigslist. Ive seen roofers ads that say, We do roofs for 3995.00 and no more. It doesnt bother me too much since the guys who call him are not my target consumer. It is still sort of funny.

I also saw an ad today in my area that said

"I am a roofer looking for work. I have my own tools except for ladder and compressor. 
I have 15 yrs. in the roofing trade. 
I would like $20.00 an hour for tear off $35.00 a square to apply. Or we can negociate rates per job. I also would like to get payed at the end of every day. I have been screw'd over to many times in the past."

Who would hire this guy? Also, you do not have all your own tools if you do not have a ladder and compressor.


----------



## newbuilder (Oct 9, 2009)

I could post ads like this every day. It's pathetic and that's how it's done. It gives construction a bad name, it's complete crap but if people put up with it and pay bottom dollar, I don't feel sorry for them and the future troubles they will have. I will charge them both arms and both legs to fix it.

I can't believe he wants you to have 3 years experience plus references and all your own tools and equipment!! Then fix his mess without even seeing the project to give a realistic bid for the mess. Then you need to smooth over the customer. The shack he built is probably out of twigs and duct tape.

I just keep all the numbers of these jokers and wait for them to call looking for a job. I'll pay them a $.25hr, no benefits, independant contractor. That's what you get for trying to undercut those of us doing things right.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey flaky bob here is another qualified Ho that nees your help!:whistling:jester::w00t:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

newbuilder said:


> I just keep all the numbers of these jokers and wait for them to call looking for a job. I'll pay them a $.25hr, no benefits, independant contractor. That's what you get for trying to undercut those of us doing things right.


...and insist that they have their own tools, truck(s), insurance, license AND references!
:laughing:


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

What kind of "company" can't roof their own shed?

Personally, I'd like to see more of this. He got what he payed for, and looks like he's making it even worse.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ah... id like to get paid every day too:thumbup:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My Aunt tried advertising on CL to stir up some more roofing leads. She had one "contractor" reply asking what they charged per square for tear off and replacement. He said he was willing to pay $40 a square. My Aunt said that sounded right in line with what she likes to get as a bare minumal of $40 off and $40 on. The guy said that was $40 per square total!!!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> What kind of "company" can't roof their own shed?
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see more of this. He got what he payed for, and looks like he's making it even worse.



Judging from his attitude, he probably hired cheap in the first place and is trying to finish the job cheap.

And that's precisely why it's going to cost him more than double what it would've if he had done the job right from the get-go.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, but a real Contractor could do the work himself rather than hiring a sub for a simple shed.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

wow... some people are insane and think that we work for a smile and fresh air... 

In any case I think that any self respecting roofer should avoid craigs list when it comes to finding work. Except placing well designed ads to drive traffic to a website. But I don't think it's too effective.


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

I hope he knows how to install shingles!


----------



## CSinc. (Nov 7, 2009)

*Interested*

you didnt leev the numba


newbuilder said:


> How many of you roofers would reply to this? I found it on craigslist. What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newbuilder (Oct 9, 2009)

He didn't even leave his company info or a number. He left the address of the job and the time for you to meet him. He doesn't want post his company info and expose himself as a hack without meeting him. I was tempted to go by and see what kind of turn out he had and to figure out the company info but I had better things to do. Sorry, I failed you and didn't find out his company info but it will probably be bogus anyhow.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

newbuilder said:


> He didn't even leave his company info or a number. *He left the address of the job and the time for you to meet him.* He doesn't want post his company info and expose himself as a hack without meeting him. I was tempted to go by and see what kind of turn out he had and to figure out the company info but I had better things to do. Sorry, I failed you and didn't find out his company info but it will probably be bogus anyhow.


*Could you imagine what would happen if 25 Crackheads all showed up for the same job and he had to turn away 24 of them? * :laughing:


----------

